# كيفية تصميم الهياكل المعدنية الفراغية space frames



## نوارة (5 مارس 2009)

*SPACE FRAME STRUCTURES*​ 
*LES STRUCTURES **SPATIALES TRIDIMENSIONNELLES*​ 
*الهياكل المعدنية الثلاثية الابعاد*​ 




*السلام عليكم *



*تعتبرالمنشات المعدنية من اكثر المنشات شيوعا بعد الخرسانة المسلحة حيث يكثر استخدامها في المنشات الهامة كالجسور والمباني العاليةو الصالات...الخ وتتميز بسرعة انشائها ومدى تحملها للاجهادات العالية.*


*في هذا الموضوع سوف اتطرق الى دراسة كاملة حول المنشآت المعدنية الثلاثية الابعاد سابدأ او**لا*

*- بالنظرة العامةحول المنشآت الثلاثية الابعاد*


*-بعدها دراسة ستاتيكية ودينامكية لقاعة محاضرات ذات سقف ثلاثي الابعاد*




*I- نظرة عامة حول المنشآت الثلاثية الابعاد :*


*




*


*II - ايجابيات وسلبيات الهياكل الثلاثية الابعاد:*
*1- الايجابيات:*
*- سهولة التركيب (montage ) *
*



*

*- Economie de matière (الاقتصاد في المواد)*
*- légèreté (الخفة)*
*- transparence aux équipements ( شفافية على المعدات)*
*



*

*- Esthétique*

*



*

*- السرعة في الانشاء ( rapidité de fourniture )*
*- المرونة (souplesse )*
*2- السلبيات*
*- صعوبة نقل المعدات *
*- الثمن المرتفع في التركيب (le coût élevé des assemblages )*

*III - انواع الهياكل الثلاثية الابعاد: (Type des structures spatiales )*
*1- les poutres triangulaires *

​






2- les voûtes et les coques 







3- les structures spatiales a double nappes













Les différents types d’assemblages - IV 

1- Assemblages directs 








2- Assemblages par aplatissement de tubes et goussets soudés 







3- Les noeuds à coquilles 









4-Assemblages sur des sphères (noeuds préfabriqués













​


----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

مشاركة ممتازة , بارك الله فيكِ


----------



## نوارة (29 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> مشاركة ممتازة , بارك الله فيكِ


 
مشكور اخي انس على تذكيري بالموضوع لاني كنت وضعتو من فترة لكن لم اجد اي رد للموضوع... كنت حابة اكمل في الموضوع وعن كيفية دراسة الهياكل المعدنية الثلاثية الابعاد وطريقة ادخال نموذج في sap..


هذا نموذج لقاعة محاضرات كنت عملتها من قبل، واي استفسار عن طريقة ادخال النموذج في sap او كيفية حسابها انا مستعدة للاجابة


----------



## anass81 (29 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> مشكور اخي انس على تذكيري بالموضوع لاني كنت وضعتو من فترة لكن لم اجد اي رد للموضوع... كنت حابة اكمل في الموضوع وعن كيفية دراسة الهياكل المعدنية الثلاثية الابعاد وطريقة ادخال نموذج في sap..
> 
> 
> هذا نموذج لقاعة محاضرات كنت عملتها من قبل، واي استفسار عن طريقة ادخال النموذج في sap او كيفية حسابها انا مستعدة للاجابة
> ...



بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة , وان شاء الله سوف ننتظر اسئلة الزملاء


----------



## cyber naughty (30 مارس 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ehk1000 (30 مارس 2009)

كنت اود لو كان الشرح بالعربي او الانجليزي وليس بالفرنسي
مع الشكر


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (30 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> *space frame structures*​


 الأخت الزميلة نوار:
جزاك الله خيراً .
إن المنشآت الشبكية تعتبر من أهم المنشآت المعدنية وقد طلبت المساعدة 
بتأمين مرجع عن حساب العقد الكروية لهذه المنشآت و قد قدم الزميل سلامعي مشكور نبذة عن هذه المنشآت بواسطة ملف pdf أكرر الطلب لك إذا كان هناك أي مرجع يفيد في حساب العقد 
متوفر لديك على أي رابط أرجو الإفادة مع جزيل الشكر مقدمأ و دعائي لك بالنجاح و التوفيق 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
م.أبو الأفكار


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 مارس 2009)

nouara قال:


> مشكور اخي انس على تذكيري بالموضوع لاني كنت وضعتو من فترة لكن لم اجد اي رد للموضوع... كنت حابة اكمل في الموضوع وعن كيفية دراسة الهياكل المعدنية الثلاثية الابعاد وطريقة ادخال نموذج في sap..​
> 
> هذا نموذج لقاعة محاضرات كنت عملتها من قبل، واي استفسار عن طريقة ادخال النموذج في sap او كيفية حسابها انا مستعدة للاجابة​
> 
> ​


 

شكرا الأخت nouara على هذا المجهود الرائع , وفقك الله وزادك علما 
لي بعض الأسئلة فيما يخص قاعة المحاضرات , 
1- باي كود مصمة هذه القاعة 
2- هل هي مبنية في منطقة زلزالية 

.وشكرا


----------



## نوارة (30 مارس 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأخت الزميلة نوار:
> جزاك الله خيراً .
> إن المنشآت الشبكية تعتبر من أهم المنشآت المعدنية وقد طلبت المساعدة
> بتأمين مرجع عن حساب العقد الكروية لهذه المنشآت و قد قدم الزميل سلامعي مشكور نبذة عن هذه المنشآت بواسطة ملف pdf أكرر الطلب لك إذا كان هناك أي مرجع يفيد في حساب العقد
> ...


 

اهلا اخي الكريم م ابو الافكار 
بالنسبة للمراجع سوف اقوم بوضعها قريبا انشاء الله .​


----------



## نوارة (30 مارس 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> شكرا الأخت nouara على هذا المجهود الرائع , وفقك الله وزادك علما
> لي بعض الأسئلة فيما يخص قاعة المحاضرات ,
> 1- باي كود مصمة هذه القاعة
> 2- هل هي مبنية في منطقة زلزالية
> ...


 
هلا اخي احمد 

القاعة مصممة وفقا للكود CCM97,CM66 
اما بالنسبة لحساب العقد فهناك عدة مراجع لكن استخدمنا l’EUROCODE 03 
«Calcul des structures en acier» (Annexe K) 
اما دراستها فكانت في منطقة زلزالية من الدرجة الثالثة​


----------



## زاد أحمد (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا الأخت نوارة على الرد السريع , وان سمحت لي بعض الملاحظات 
1- أولا الكود الفرنسي CM 66 أو الأوربي EC3 لتصميم المنشآت المعدنية مخصصين فقط لحالات الحمولات الستاتيكية chargement statique ولا ياخذ بعين الإعتبار chargement dynamique الناتج عن الزلازل , خاصة في الوصلات les assemblages .
2- الكود CCM97 --Construction en Charpente métallique 97 مستنبط من الكود (1996) EC 3 هذ الاخير عرف تعديلات كثيرة حيث ان اخر نسخة 2005 . يمكن الاطلاع على هذا الكتاب ومعرفة الفرق 
Eurocode 3 
calcul des structures en acier 
partie 1-1 
Règles générales et règles pour les bâtiments 
jacques BROZZETTi

- شكرا وارجو الإجابة والحوار فيما يخص الوصلات


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (30 مارس 2009)

الأخت نوارة :
دعائنا لك بالتوفيق دائم و احترامنا لك قائم 

في مثل هذا النوع من المنشآت تكون جميع العناصر معرضة لضغط أو شد 
هل اعتبرت العقد متمفصلة او شبه موثوقة وذلك من أجل طول تحنيب العنصر. و ما هو عامل طول التحنيب 
هل هو or 1 or0.85 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
أبو الأفكار


----------



## سبع الليل (31 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 

وفي ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله


----------



## b_nouri (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المهم
ننتظر منك أكثر تفاصيل لو سمحت


----------



## طارق بسيوني (31 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن نريد المزيد منك عن كيفية ادخال المنشأ علي الساب وكيفية اظهار النتائج وهل يتم تصميمه علي الساب ايضا وكيف ولك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## نوارة (31 مارس 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> شكرا الأخت نوارة على الرد السريع , وان سمحت لي بعض الملاحظات
> 1- أولا الكود الفرنسي CM 66 أو الأوربي EC3 لتصميم المنشآت المعدنية مخصصين فقط لحالات الحمولات الستاتيكية chargement statique ولا ياخذ بعين الإعتبار chargement dynamique الناتج عن الزلازل , خاصة في الوصلات les assemblages .
> 2- الكود CCM97 --Construction en Charpente métallique 97 مستنبط من الكود (1996) EC 3 هذ الاخير عرف تعديلات كثيرة حيث ان اخر نسخة 2005 . يمكن الاطلاع على هذا الكتاب ومعرفة الفرق
> Eurocode 3
> ...


 
مشكور اخي الكريم م. احمد على التوضيح
وبالنسبة للوصلات (les assemblages ) سوف اتطرق لهم بعد شرح كيفية ادخال نموذج كمثال للموضوع في sap حتى تكون هناك امثلة للحوار..

​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (1 أبريل 2009)

الزميلة العزيزة نوارة :
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
أكرر سؤالي عن عامل التحنيب الذي تم استخدامه وكما أعلم فإنه يتعلق بنوعية الوصلة 
يرجى توضيح آلية عمله في برنامج ساب
و لك الشكر و الدعاء بالتوفيق 
م.أبو الأفكار


----------



## karimco (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذة نوارة


----------



## نوارة (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
كما وعدتكم سوف اشرح كيفية تصميم الهياكل المعدنية الفراغية
واطلب من الاخ م.انس مساعدتي في الترجمة 



ناخذ كمثال قاعة 21m x 27m







Dimensionnement de la toiture ​La plupart des systèmes de Structures Tridimensionnelles permettent de réaliser tous types de géométries, régulières ou non, à modulation carrée, rectangulaire, triangulaire, 
Dans notre cas on choisi une modulation carrée. 

[FONT=&quot]ابعاد السقف

​​ [FONT=&quot]معظم الجمل الانشائية ثلاثية الابعاد تسمح بكافة الاشكال الهندسية ,النظامية وغير النظامية , المربعة او المستطيلة او المثلثية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في مثالنا هذا سوف نختار النموذج المربع (مربع وبداخله عنصر قطري)كما هو مبين في الشكل ادناه[/FONT]​ 










On a 
Avec L: la plus courte portée de la structure 
d : hauteur entre deux nappes (depth
_dans notre cas L=21m_
_ce qui donne d= 1,5 m_

اختيار عمق الجائز الشبكي الفراغي
 






 [FONT=&quot]في العلاقة السابقة:[/FONT]​ L [FONT=&quot] هو البعد القصير للمنشأ[/FONT]​ D [FONT=&quot] هو البعد بين الطبقتين (العمق)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وفي حالتنا هذه [/FONT]L=21 m [FONT=&quot] و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذا يعطينا بتطبيق العلاقة المذكورة اعلاه ---->[/FONT]D=1.5 m​ 

_



_​_On choisi l = 1 m.
​Ce qui donne :
*- *le nombre de module suivant x Nbr x= 21 module 
*- *le nombre de module suivant y Nbr y=27 module.
Le nombre total des éléments est de 4928 éléments

ايجاد عدد النماذج 

  باختيار نموذج بعرض ا متر, نحصل على 
  عدد النماذج في الاتجاهX هو 27 
  وفي الاتجاه Y هو 21 
ويكون العناصر الكلي هو 4928 عنصر ​ ​_[/FONT]




هذا بالنسبة لكيفية حساب ابعاد السقف 



​


----------



## نوارة (2 أبريل 2009)

اما طريقة ادخال النموذج في الساب فهي كالتالي

نغير الوحدات الى kn-m 
من القائمة file اختر new model 
ثم نختار 3D trusses 
فتظهر هذه النافذة






بعدها نقوم بتغيير القيم 
بما انو في المتال اخترنا l=1m ف number of devision = span length 






نظغط على الزر ok فيظهر لنا النموذج التالي






نلاحظ انو النموذج متكون من طبقتين لكن يجب تصحيح في z
من قائمة define اختر coordinate grid systems ثم modify/show systems 






لاحظ انو فيz 1=0 فقط
نضيف z 2=1,5 






بهذا يكون النموذج (السقف) مكتمل



http://www3.0zz0.com/2009/04/02/17/510776616.png
اما بالنسبة لاضافة الاعمدة سوف اقوم بشرحها لاحقا مع كيفية ادخال الحمولات على النموذج​


----------



## anass81 (3 أبريل 2009)

nouara قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كما وعدتكم سوف اشرح كيفية تصميم الهياكل المعدنية الفراغية
> واطلب من الاخ م.انس مساعدتي في الترجمة
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك اختي نوارة ,

سوف اقوم بالترجمة باذن الله تعالى ووضع الترجمة في نفس المشاركة , وارجو منكم ان تسامحوني اذا لم تكن الترجمة بجودة الاصل

أنس


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (17 أبريل 2009)

الزميلة نوارة هل ستكملين الشرح و ترفعين المراجع 
نرجو أن تكوني بخير
و السلام عليكم 
أبو الأفكار


----------



## almaawg (17 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
بجد جميل
وانا استفدت من هذا الموضوع لانى اعمل فى هذا المجال


----------



## نوارة (17 أبريل 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الزميلة نوارة هل ستكملين الشرح و ترفعين المراجع
> نرجو أن تكوني بخير
> و السلام عليكم
> أبو الأفكار


 
اهلا اخي م.ابو الافكار
انا بخير والحمد لله
اكيد حكمل الشرح...اعتذر لاني كنت مشغولة الفترة الماضية وما قدرت اكمل في الموضوع 
انشاء الله هذا الاسبوع ارجع للموضوع واكمل فيه..​


----------



## alaa eldin farag (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاكي الله خير الجزاء وجعلك زخرا للإسلام ونفعك بك المسلمين قولو أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 مايو 2009)

الزميلة نوارة 
نتمنى أن تكوني بخير و نطلب منك أسماء مراجع تتكلم عن نفس الموضوع 
و خصوصاً العقد 
و جزاكي الله خيراً 
أخيكم أبو الأفكار


----------



## نوارة (5 مايو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الزميلة نوارة
> نتمنى أن تكوني بخير و نطلب منك أسماء مراجع تتكلم عن نفس الموضوع
> و خصوصاً العقد
> و جزاكي الله خيراً
> أخيكم أبو الأفكار


 
كأنك سبقتني اخي ابو الافكار في فتح الموضوع لاني بدأت بتحميل المراجع البارح واليوم كملت تحميلهم... 
وبالنسبة للشرح طريقة ادخال الاعمدة فاني حضرت الموضوع من حوالي 4 ايام لكن انا تعبانة شوية :4:هدي الفترة و ما قدرت اشارك انشاء الله في المساء احاول اكمال الموضوع..​


----------



## نوارة (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لطريقة ادخال الاعمدة في النموذج فهي تختلف حسب نوع العمود
-  poteau treillis 







- Poteau circulaire الذي ساقوم بشرحه

في المشاركة السابقة وصلت الى نمذجة السقف فقط





كاول خطوة نقوم بتحديد العقد في z=0 ثم من القائمة assign نحدد joint ثم restraint 
والباقي كما في الصورة لاني ما عرفت كيف اشرح..





من قائمة define نختار section properties ثم frame sections بعدها importe new property تم نختار pipe تم EURO.pr 





في هدا المتال قمت باختيار كمتال (لانو الاختيار يكون بعد دراسة) tuboD88.9x3.2 بالنسبة للسقف و tuboD406.4x6.3 بالنسبة للعمود و tuboD133x4 بالنسبة les barres التي تربط بين السقف و العمود 

من قائمة define نختار coordinate systems ونقوم بحذف كل المعطيات





ونقوم بادخال المعطيات الموضحة في الصورة التالية





بعد ادخالهم يظهرو gride line كما في الصورة 






















لرسم بقية الاعمدة ..من قائمة select نختار properties ثم frame section ونقوم بتحديد tuboD406.4x6.3 و tuboD133x4 






ثم من قائمة edite نختار replicates اولا نعمل بالنسبة ل x 










ثم نعيد بالنسبة ل y




















هكدا يكون النموذج جاهز
انشاء الله نكون توفقت في الشرح وتكونوا فهمتوا عليا لاني ما عرفت اشرح ....​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخت نوار 
هذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع في الإنشاءات المعدنية المعاصرة 
و نشكر لك شرحك الوافي 
و نأسف لأزعاجك 
أخيكم أبو الأفكار


----------



## نوارة (5 مايو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخت نوار
> هذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع في الإنشاءات المعدنية المعاصرة
> و نشكر لك شرحك الوافي
> و نأسف لأزعاجك
> أخيكم أبو الأفكار


 
لا اخي الكريم ما فيش ازعاج والله عادي 
المهم تكون فهمتوا شرحي 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abo alafkar





> _الزميلة نوارة
> نتمنى أن تكوني بخير و نطلب منك أسماء مراجع تتكلم عن نفس الموضوع
> و خصوصاً العقد
> و جزاكي الله خيراً
> أخيكم أبو الأفكار​_​




بالنسبة للمراجع

http://www.4shared.com/file/102464408/c660a575/Space_Grid_Structures.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/103367815/117850f/SHS_welding.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/103510976/36281eb0/C2_CS.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/103359756/50515b6f/CT15-SHS20Welding2009-05-05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/103361609/3e4f8ab3/Design_guide_for_SHS_concrete_filled_columns.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/103360495/5d03ceda/Design_of_SHS_welded_joints.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/103364916/8b69116c/SHS_Jointing.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/103367815/117850f/SHS_welding.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/103511676/85c83ee8/spatial_fr.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/79581945/d7179ac/CM_batiment.html

بالنسبة للعقد 
في الرابط الاول​l’EUROCODE 03 - Calcul des structures en acier- Annexe K 

http://www.4shared.com/file/103516427/11eb16ec/Charpente_2.html

اما الرابط التاني فيه امتلة عن حساب العقد 

http://www.4shared.com/file/103365339/9ccb8ccc/SHS_Joints_Worked_Example.html

ولمعلومات اضافية حول هده الانشاءات  www.archistructure.org ​


----------



## AMANI FATHI (6 مايو 2009)

الاختى العزيزة المهندسة نورة هزا شى غايية فى الروعة لم اكن اعرف انه بهزة السهولة انا بشكرك جدا بس اريد ان اعرف كيف تتم عملية التصميم فى الساب او ازى اشيك على القطاعات وجزاك اله كل خير


----------



## NOBE (9 مايو 2009)

نوارةا مشروع التخرج بتاعى نفس فكرة قاعة المحاضرات ممكن تقوليلى ماهى خطوات ادخالهاعلى الساب لانىمحتاجلهاجددددددددددددداوشكرا


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (9 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
خيركم من تعلم علماً و علمه 
و بنشر العلم هو احد الوسائل التعليمية 
الأخت نوارة جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك و جعل طريقك مكلل بالنجاح 
نتمنى التوفيق و النجاح أيضا لجميع الزملاء في هذا المنتدى 
والسلام عليكم 
أخيكم و زميلكم أبو الأفكار


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور موضوع رائع 
عاشت ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدك


----------



## نوارة (9 مايو 2009)

nobe قال:


> نوارةا مشروع التخرج بتاعى نفس فكرة قاعة المحاضرات ممكن تقوليلى ماهى خطوات ادخالهاعلى الساب لانىمحتاجلهاجددددددددددددداوشكرا


 
اخي الكريم بالنسبة لخطوات ادخال القاعة في الساب كنت وضعت شرح لها في الصفحة التانية...وادا حبيت اعيدلك الشرح ما في مشكل..لاني اعرف انو شرحي ما كان واضح ..اما بالنسبة لكيفية ادخال الحمولات على السقف فانا ما كملت لاني ما عرفت كيف اشرحها بالعربي...انشاء الله حكملو في اقرب وقت..


​


----------



## كمال محمد (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكي أختي نوارة موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (23 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكر انها تستعقد الاعجاب و الثناء


----------



## AMANI FATHI (23 يونيو 2009)

السلامة عليكم اخت نورة ------هل سوف تكملين هزا الموضوع لانة فعلا موضوع جيد جدا ولكى منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## AMANI FATHI (23 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم بالنسبة لخطوات ادخال القاعة في الساب كنت وضعت شرح لها في الصفحة التانية...وادا حبيت اعيدلك الشرح ما في مشكل..لاني اعرف انو شرحي ما كان واضح ..اما بالنسبة لكيفية ادخال الحمولات على السقف فانا ما كملت لاني ما عرفت كيف اشرحها بالعربي...انشاء الله حكملو في اقرب وقت..


السلامة عليكم اخت نورة ------هل سوف تكملين هزا الموضوع لانة فعلا موضوع جيد جدا ولكى منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس صلاح الدين (23 يونيو 2009)

موضوع شيق ومشاركة اكثر من رائعة من الاخت الكريمة وارجوا لكِ التوفيق والنجاح واكررواضم صوتي لصوت الاخوة المشاركين لاكمالك الشرح لمرحلتي وضع الاحمال واستخراج النتائج ومن ثم التصميم على اساس نتائج التحليل....وشكرا مرة اخرى على المجهود الجبار


----------



## medaz (25 يونيو 2009)

merci nouara pour cet exemple tres interessant.
J'ai une remarque concernant la hauteur de la structure elle doit etre de 0,7m,vu la formule
Je voudrais vous demander comment importer les donnees (coordonnees d'une structure)d'un tableau excel vers sap2000 V12 pour avoir le dessin de la structure directement.


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (25 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع رائع جدا ونتمني الاستمرار


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع يا اخت نواره جزاكي الله خيراً عليه - ولو ان اللغه الفرنسيه عندنا ضعيفه شويه وتمثل عائق في بعض المشاركات


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 يونيو 2009)

موضوع شيق ورائع ولكن لماذا لا يتم نقله الى موضوع ورشة العمل الفولاذية للمزيد من الاستفادة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## نوارة (26 يونيو 2009)

medaz قال:


> J'ai une remarque concernant la hauteur de la structure elle doit etre de 0,7m,vu la formule
> Je voudrais vous demander comment importer les donnees (coordonnees d'une structure)d'un tableau excel vers sap2000 V12 pour avoir le dessin de la structure directement.


 

Pour votre remarque ce n'est pas la hauteur de la structure qui doit être de 0.7m, c'est la hauteur entre les deux nappes de la toiture
pour le dimensionnement on a deux formule : 
la 1er : 







on tire le d (depth) qui représente la hauteur entre deux nappes 
et la 2eme formule: d=0.7l on tire l: longueur d’un module

et pour importer les données d'un tableau excel vers SAP v12 
malheureusement jen'ai aucune idée

​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك عزيزتي نوارة ولهذا الطرح للموضوع منذ زمن لم اعمل une structure en charpente métallique ,il est temps de s'y mettre , entre nous j'ai presque tout oublie, pourquoi presque j'ai tout oublie


----------



## medaz (27 يونيو 2009)

merci pour votre reponse nouara : la formule d=0,7l nous donne l=d/0,7=1,5/0,7=2,14m,donc on aurait du prendre 2m au lieu de 1m pour le module,on diminue le nombre d'elements et par consequent le temps de montage


----------



## بةمو (27 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## نوارة (29 يونيو 2009)

Oui tu peut prendre 2m au lieu de 1m comme tu peux prendre 1.5m, mais n’oublie pas que comme pour 2 m on éliminons le nombre des éléments, pour 1 m on diminue la section des barres composons la toiture et permettant ainsi une optimisation du poids d’acier​ 





> بارك الله فيك عزيزتي نوارة ولهذا الطرح للموضوع منذ زمن لم اعمل une structure en charpente métallique ,il est temps de s'y mettre , entre nous j'ai presque tout oublie, pourquoi presque j'ai tout oublie


​ 

Slt ma sœur fatma, moi aussi j'ai le même problème
j’ai presque tout oublié les calculs des structures en béton​


----------



## AMANI FATHI (29 يونيو 2009)

والله منا فاهم اى حاجة من الفرنسية يا جماعة ياريت حد يتكلم عربى واى يترجم وجزاكم الله كل خير 
والله اعلى واجل واعلم


----------



## المهندس80 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## محمد الايوبي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*لتنفيذ اي مشروع space frame or suspendend ceiling*

لتنفيذ اي مشروع space frame or suspendend ceiling


----------



## محمد 977 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*ألف شكر مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

ألف شكر مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب و نطمع بالمزيد من مراجع تتيح التصميم اليدوي و تفصيلات رسومية و برامج أخرى للتحليل و التصميم و الرسم بالعربي و الانكليزي


----------



## MaX DiVeL (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه *​ 
*فعلا موضوع رائع ومميز*​ 
*تابع مواضيعك فنحن ننتظرك بفارغ الصبر*​ 
*يا مبدع هذا موضوع قيم*​ 
*وتم التقييم*​ 
*شكرت يا بطل*​ 
*والسلام ختام*​


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*اشطه عليك وتسلم لينا يا باش مهندس*​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ع الشرح الوافي لهذا الموضوع المهم( _space frame structure)_
_تقديري و احترامي لصاحبة الموضوع _


----------



## محمد دهشورى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاركه مميزه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng hamzaabodaf (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الهم جازى من قام او ساهم فى هذا العمل بما تشاء وترضى


----------



## اميره شاهين (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود لكن ياريت لو فيه كتاب يتكلم عن التصميم والتفاصيل نكون والله عاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## odwan (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكي ورفع قدرك وأطال عمرك


----------



## اسماعيل شاكر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً لك يأخي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## محمد 977 (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بسام.م.ب (7 فبراير 2010)

أخت nouara ممكن المودل على الساب كما هومبين في الصورة لقاعة المحاضرات ولك جزيل الشكر ياأختي الكريمة


----------



## ابوباسل للمشاريع (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## احمد العدل (10 فبراير 2010)

*طلب هام*



nouara قال:


> مشكور اخي انس على تذكيري بالموضوع لاني كنت وضعتو من فترة لكن لم اجد اي رد للموضوع... كنت حابة اكمل في الموضوع وعن كيفية دراسة الهياكل المعدنية الثلاثية الابعاد وطريقة ادخال نموذج في sap..
> 
> 
> هذا نموذج لقاعة محاضرات كنت عملتها من قبل، واي استفسار عن طريقة ادخال النموذج في sap او كيفية حسابها انا مستعدة للاجابة



ياريت حضرتك تزويدنا بكيفية ادخال منشا نعدنى على الساب وكيفية عمل designعلى الساب والتاكد من ان القطاعات المدخلة صحصيحة
وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## salemkour (5 مارس 2010)

الرجاء اريد المساعدة في مذكرة التخرج (هياكل ثلاثية الابعاد )عن طريق ملفات (pdf)اذا امكن و شكرا


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (30 أبريل 2010)

eng_mohamedreda قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


 تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (30 أبريل 2010)

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (30 أبريل 2010)

ثثثثثثثثثثثثثث


----------



## اسماعيل شاكر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد نبيل دعبول (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكر الأخت المهندسة نوارعلى إغناء المواضيع العلمية سيما فيمايتعلق بالمنشآات المعدنية وأعتبرها هي من أهم العناصر الإنشائية التي سيكون لها باع كبير بالمستقبل القريب


----------



## mohammedshaban (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مواضيع الواحد يقف عندها فعلا ويحاول يستفيد
للامام ان شاء الله


----------



## fatah999 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووورين يا غالي


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (29 نوفمبر 2010)

وين الصور


----------



## قتاده العراقي (18 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم عليك بمن ظلمنا ................

اللهم اجعل كيده فى نحرة ............... 

اللهم عليك بمن حاصرنا ................ 

اللهم انت لها ولكل كرب ففرج كربك عنا ياارحم الراحمين 

اللهم خذ كل سلطان جائر ظالم واشفى صدورنا بعذابه يا ارحم الراحمين يا رب
اخوكم وسندكم قتاده العراقي


----------



## قتاده العراقي (18 أغسطس 2011)

anass81 قال:


> مشاركة ممتازة , بارك الله فيكِ



اللهم عليك بمن ظلمنا ................

اللهم اجعل كيده فى نحرة ............... 

اللهم عليك بمن حاصرنا ................ 

اللهم انت لها ولكل كرب ففرج كربك عنا ياارحم الراحمين 

اللهم خذ كل سلطان جائر ظالم واشفى صدورنا بعذابه يا ارحم الراحمين يا رب
اخوكم وسندكم قتاده العراقي


----------



## وائل الدمرداش (7 أبريل 2012)

شكرا علي المشاركه
هل من الممكن توفير طريقة التنفيذ Method Statement for Space Frame


----------



## okab0 (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اختي الغاليه - هل من الممكن شرح كيفية ادخال البيانات لتصميم سقف لقاعة دائرية 30 متر (قطرها) في sap 
واذا لا يمكنك -فقط طريقة ادخال البيانات في sap مع الشكر


----------



## Abu Amara (14 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
عندي استفسار عن ادخال احمال الرياح في الساب 
عرفت حمولة الرياح حسب الكود ubc و أدخلت سرعة الرياح والمعاملات ووبعد التحليل وجدت انه لا توجد اي عزوم او قوى بسبب الرياح فقط ظهرت مخططات العزوم و قوى القص الناتجة عن الحمولة الميتة والحية فقط, ما السبب هل يجب عمل اي خطوة بعد تعريف حمولات الرياح أرجو الافادة من الإخوة الأفاضل*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (18 أبريل 2012)

Abu Amara قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> عندي استفسار عن ادخال احمال الرياح في الساب
> عرفت حمولة الرياح حسب الكود ubc و أدخلت سرعة الرياح والمعاملات ووبعد التحليل وجدت انه لا توجد اي عزوم او قوى بسبب الرياح فقط ظهرت مخططات العزوم و قوى القص الناتجة عن الحمولة الميتة والحية فقط, ما السبب هل يجب عمل اي خطوة بعد تعريف حمولات الرياح أرجو الافادة من الإخوة الأفاضل*


لانك لاتستطيع عمل ديافرام للهياكل المعدنيه الفراغيه
لذلك انصحك بادخال الرياح لقوى افقيه حسب الكود .


----------



## معمر السمومي (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك الف شكر


----------



## معمر السمومي (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا الف شكز


----------



## okab0 (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم -اخي الغالي -اذا حصلت على الشرح الخاص بتصميم سقف لقاعه دائرية 30 متر ارجو النشر لاني احتاجه لتصميم سقف قاعه دائرية 25 متر مع جزيل الشكر


----------

